# Some of Us Do Not Have HD



## miwi98 (Jan 30, 2010)

When I explore a movie that I want to watch and the Menu reads "Watch" VOD and I click it, well it takes me to VOD HD version of the movie while there is a SD version of the movie. Plus I would like to choose whether I want to watch a program is HD, not "if Possible" and I can not figure how to turn off the "If Possible" switch. The reason, TiVo does not show many HD programs and movies in widescreen version. I guess I am spoiled that my Comcast Motorola DVR does but doesn't have as many great features as TiVo. Anyway, I digress, I just wish I can access both SD and HD version from the programs/movies from the menu instead of have to go to Video Provider and search for the network to see if it is available. Some features should have been left alone.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Make sure your settings are on correctly before going into SD on demand content. Once you drop into netflix, for example, you cannot change the resolution. But, if you are set up as full before going into netflix, you'll see things properly.


----------



## Bongo (Mar 21, 2015)

Color TV is coming in Fall '65. Be ready.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

My big beef is that HD fills up my hard drive so fast, and only a few antenna broadcasters have both HD and SD channels. With my old SD Tivo it took forever to fill up the hard drive.

But after I move, I am going to get HD TVs so at least I can see the HD advantage for my filled hard drives. They're available for free on Craigslist! 

It will be nice to read that tiny little banners they put on some news channels too. Now they are too pixilated.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A 3TB Roamio Pro can hold about 500 hours of HD. My original S1 TiVo could only hold 30 hours of SD at the absolute worst quality level.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

replaytv said:


> But after I move, I am going to get HD TVs so at least I can see the HD advantage for my filled hard drives. They're available for free on Craigslist!


HDTVs are available for free on Craigslist? You must have wealthy neighbors . . . .


Bongo said:


> Color TV is coming in Fall '65. Be ready.


Unnecessarily (snide)--some people have readily acceptable and even good SD tube televisions, from the pre-OTA digital conversion days.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> A 3TB Roamio Pro can hold about 500 hours of HD. My original S1 TiVo could only hold 30 hours of SD at the absolute worst quality level.


My Humax DVD Series 2 has 189 hours at the lowest quality, which that quality is great on my 30 inch TV. And it seems that the 189 hours never filled up. That was partially because if I wanted to keep anything permanently I would record it to DVD. Then I had it even if I lost the hard drive. ( I don't have my TiVos connected to my computers ) My Premieres only have the standard drives in them, and they aren't really a problem as far as filling up that often, but my HD Tivos are always getting full. But they aren't really worth getting larger drives for them.



Mikeguy said:


> HDTVs are available for free on Craigslist? You must have wealthy neighbors . . . .
> 
> ...some people have readily acceptable and even good SD tube televisions, from the pre-OTA digital conversion days.


Ya, there are quite a few HD TVs available. They are usually the old style tube type and some are even the giant screen ones with terrible pictures or burnout bulbs.
http://denver.craigslist.org/search/zip?query=HD+TV+-SD+-not

All my TVs are SD and pictures look great. I only have trouble when looking at the banners on news channels that I have already mentioned.


----------



## Bongo (Mar 21, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Unnecessarily (snide)--some people have readily acceptable and even good SD tube televisions, from the pre-OTA digital conversion days.


SOrry.. I was trying (badly) to make a joke.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Bongo - your point is relevant. The TiVo Roamio is designed to be an HD DVR with Menus optimized for HD screens.

Wile I understand a few tube tv's are still collecting dust in spare bedrooms and game rooms across America - they are not the design standard for anyone.

A lifetimed Series 3 TiVo can be purchased for a song if you want / need SD menus. (Not sure if the Premeire still has SD screens or not.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Bongo said:


> SOrry.. I was trying (badly) to make a joke.


Not an issue, thanks. But at times I think that people just forget that there are other levels of technology still around other than the latest and greatest. And speaking from experience, the Roamio performs just fine with a very nice larger screen tube TV.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

I gave away a 51" Sony rear projection TV a year ago. Nothing wrong with it except that it took up a fair amount of living room real estate. Replaced it with a 60" wall mounted Panasonic Plasma. So very nice.


----------

